# IBEW advice in how to get in



## 2phaseS (Dec 9, 2021)

I apologize for the essay, if anyone is willing to give advice I would really appreciate it. I’m trying to get into the IBEW union local 58, Michigan. I had my interview with them in November and was not accepted. Previous to the interview I called every single contractor in their region, over 50, asking for a position in the warehouse or literally anything and they all couldn’t accommodate me at the time. I got my CPR, chauffeurs license, and OSHA certificate. I spoke with the head of NECA in my area before the interview as well asking what I could do to increase my chances. At the time of the interview I actually had an interview with one of the guys I spoke with and he asked if I had done any schooling or experience and I told him I did not. As I have no schooling or experience. Since then I’m joining an electrical school in January and I’m going to re apply in the 90 days. However my question is this. I recently called one of the union contractors and he offered me a position as a stock boy in his warehouse. Also I found another non union contractor that offered me a position as his “apprentice” and he would let me work on anything. I’m debating on which one I should take. The union guys pros are that I can tell the interview board I’m working for one of your contractors but the cons is I that I will only learn about equipment and tools of the trade. The non union guys pros is that I will learn all hands on when it comes to electrical and I’ll get to do that full job but his cons is that he isn’t connected to the union.

Now the interview board told me that I lacked experience and schooling, the schooling I figured out but with experience the only one that will give me that is the non union guy, but I just don’t know how big of a deal and how much weight it holds to tell the interview guys I work for a union contractor, because all I would be doing is working in his warehouse sweeping and organizing the shop. I realize I have to start at the bottom and have no issue with that but I wonder what job would help me the most?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank for your time.

Alex


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Are you after money or an education?


----------



## 2phaseS (Dec 9, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> Are you after money or an education?


Sir I don’t know your affiliation and I hope you can understand I am 24 right now and I’m simply trying to get a career where I can get a decent wage and benefits. I work as a manager of a pizza place right now and I realize I’m going nowhere. My dad is non union and I know all about the issues with the union guys, I’m just a single entity and I don’t agree with all their ideals about non union workers. To answer your question I want both. Both the companies will pay me the same amount at the moment. The union stands out the me because I don’t have the money to really pay for school and they would offer it for free. I always like the idea of working on bigger commercial and industrial equipment.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

No need to call me Sir. I'm fine with Joe.

As someone who's career has been mostly non-union I can only say that if becoming an electrician is what you really want, don't dwell on a union job. Your life is finite; any time wasted early is time lost forever.

Personally. I would jump all over the opportunity to jump right in on the tools and start learning. There's no way that can be a negative on a resume regardless of where you find yourself one day.


----------



## 2phaseS (Dec 9, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> No need to call me Sir. I'm fine with Joe.
> 
> As someone who's career has been mostly non-union I can only say that if becoming an electrician is what you really want, don't dwell on a union job. Your life is finite; any time wasted early is time lost forever.
> 
> Personally. I would jump all over the opportunity to jump right in on the tools and start learning. There's no way that can be a negative on a resume regardless of where you find yourself one day.


It’s hard to show respect over text, but anyways, Joe,

Your advice seems solid and I get the union isn’t the only route to go to make money and a career but selfishly I think what’s wrong trying to make more money and benefits. I’m sure I could find a company that has really good benefits for a non union in my future as well tho it would just be harder to find. Like you said I’m not gonna sit around for a year waiting for the union to pick me up, I’m too motivated for that. I was thinking of taking the union guys job and go to school for 90 days then take my interview and if they still decline I was gonna just say screw it and go a different route with electrical. The non union guy I spoke with I told himabout the other union job and his attitude completely changed understandably but he did however tell me he would still pick me up and that if I wanted I could call him in a few months. I just don’t know maybe he finds someone by then and I’m back to square one. It’s a damn tough call for me. I know my school told me that they would help me find a job and 95% of their students get jobs in their first semester, so I think waiting 3 months working for the union guy isn’t that bad and if it doesn’t work out call that other non union guy or the school and find a job.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Identify as a transgender woman that is 1/1400th Cherokee Indian and you will be pushed to the front of the apprentice list. If you are a white male and have no connection or relation to any active member of the union you will have a long wait. 

If I were you, apply to the union and get a job with a non union company while waiting for a response. They might never respond and you will have a job in the electrical business regardless. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lineman John (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm a lineman and I keep hearing that lineman are scarce these days and no one has the help they need. It's not a job for everyone but it's a great career. Get any job at your local utility and you can always advance yourself. Our utility does gas and electric. People join the gas company to get their foot in the door. They won't permit you to switch to electric for at least a year. I work for a small municipal electric company. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Things have sure changed since I went IBEW. (last century). 
Unfortunately there has to be as many answers as there are contractors in your area.

Down side to the non union you will end up paying for the giant share of your education. Yes you need it. If you want to go union then getting in the door, showing up early, working hard and late may be a path to the field. Asking about the start of the school is not going to be a big deal. You will hear about the shows at the wholesale houses and may even get invited, not that you need an invite usually.

The biggest thing you may have glossed over is neither is going to teach you much other than what you need for the local market. Rarely a controls job/ fire alarm come along and when they do the senior guys do the work except for pulling wire. Wireless/Ethernet or other communication is more of a specialty. Nothing wrong with knowing power, it served me well for 50 years. I was always on the hunt for training classes in the evening. The Electric League here used to do night classes, now most during the day which interferes with making a living. If you get paid to go to a class, you are special and need to bring back a >95% proficiency. To do so will mean you will get to go again. Less, who knows? I worked for a university for 10 years and managed 4 almost a week long class a year. Why? I brought back the skill and used it. 

Take the union warehouse job and learn how to shine in the position. 
My two cents for what they are worth.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

2phaseS said:


> but selfishly I think what’s wrong trying to make more money and benefits.


If you think it through, did it ever occur to you that a union job limits your earning potential? No one gets rich working for someone else, union or not. Not directly anyways. But you have to start somewhere, yes. 

After all;



2phaseS said:


> I’m too motivated for that.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

You don't get into 58 unless you have family or someone on the inside pulling strings for you. Get on with your life.

When the auto industry tanks and they need more dues, if your licensed and contracting by then, then they will contact you and invite you in. Because they need the money.

Pick a contractor and get on with it, or find something else to do. Your the wrong gender or color.


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

But...I think if you go the union-shop route, and are a reliable worker show up on time and want to learn parts etc, contractors do have some pull at getting you in the local. .Just my $ .02


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Try to get your foot in the door
See if they need any one to walk picket for them
That usually helps plus it pays like 15 a hour depends on the local idk about 58


----------



## 2phaseS (Dec 9, 2021)

VELOCI3 said:


> Identify as a transgender woman that is 1/1400th Cherokee Indian and you will be pushed to the front of the apprentice list. If you are a white male and have no connection or relation to any active member of the union you will have a long wait.
> 
> If I were you, apply to the union and get a job with a non union company while waiting for a response. They might never respond and you will have a job in the electrical business regardless.
> 
> ...


What you are saying is what I’m leaning to do. My only thought is just how much weight does this union contractor have. He told me he does interview with the board and has hinted on writing a letter of recommendation, but still he isn’t in control of the whole union. But I always don’t want to work in a shop we’re I have no opportunity for growth as the union contractor told me the most he would let me do is order parts and deliver parts to guys in the field once in awhile.


----------



## 2phaseS (Dec 9, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> Things have sure changed since I went IBEW. (last century).
> Unfortunately there has to be as many answers as there are contractors in your area.
> 
> Down side to the non union you will end up paying for the giant share of your education. Yes you need it. If you want to go union then getting in the door, showing up early, working hard and late may be a path to the field. Asking about the start of the school is not going to be a big deal. You will hear about the shows at the wholesale houses and may even get invited, not that you need an invite usually.
> ...


Working in the shop gives me really no knowledge or experience and that’s what they are looking for, the other guy does, do you believe the union guy really gives me a shot in joining the union? I mean all I’m doing is sweeping and organizing nothing really with electrical. What would be your reasoning?


----------



## 2phaseS (Dec 9, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> If you think it through, did it ever occur to you that a union job limits your earning potential? No one gets rich working for someone else, union or not. Not directly anyways. But you have to start somewhere, yes.
> 
> After all;


You are completely right, however thinking of making my own company is the same as me thinking of how I could have changed my past if I knew what I know now. I’m not even an apprentice, and that’s the same thing my dad is telling me.


----------



## 2phaseS (Dec 9, 2021)

CMP said:


> You don't get into 58 unless you have family or someone on the inside pulling strings for you. Get on with your life.
> 
> When the auto industry tanks and they need more dues, if your licensed and contracting by then, then they will contact you and invite you in. Because they need the money.
> 
> Pick a contractor and get on with it, or find something else to do. Your the wrong gender or color.


Im a white male, so I’m “privileged” ya know. But the question is I would have someone on the inside, this union contractor hinted at writing me a letter of recommendation and he told me that he does do interviews with the board, it’s just how much weight does this one man have? I was thinking of working for him till the interview and then if I don’t get in, then I’ll leave and find another non union.


----------



## 2phaseS (Dec 9, 2021)

radio208 said:


> But...I think if you go the union-shop route, and are a reliable worker show up on time and want to learn parts etc, contractors do have some pull at getting you in the local. .Just my $ .02


I would blow his mind, I already know it. He hinted at writing me a letter of recommendation, but I mean will he actually do that? He also stated he does do interviews with the board, so how much weight can he hold?


----------



## 2phaseS (Dec 9, 2021)

Slay301 said:


> Try to get your foot in the door
> See if they need any one to walk picket for them
> That usually helps plus it pays like 15 a hour depends on the local idk about 58


I told him one thing I like to show is my leadership qualities and I asked him how far he would let me go, he stated he would allow me to order parts for him and once in awhile he would let me deliver parts to his guys, but that’s it. No electrical basics, just tools and equipment kinda thing.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

You sound conflicted, relax & don't overthink all of this. Some perspective: the country is in a labor shortage, tradesmen are needed. If you're passionate about electricity you'll work for a lifetime, read books, ask questions, be devoted & everything will work out. Very best to you.


----------



## 2phaseS (Dec 9, 2021)

CA C-10 said:


> You sound conflicted, relax & don't overthink all of this. Some perspective: the country is in a labor shortage, tradesmen are needed. If you're passionate about electricity you'll work for a lifetime, read books, ask questions, be devoted & everything will work out. Very best to you.


Conflicted is only the beginning of it lol. Yea and I doubt there is massive construction going on right now so who knows there may be big layoffs working for a union, and I know non union guys are swamped atm. At least so I’ve heard, I’ve probably called every union and non union contractor in my region tbh.


----------



## Sir E. Lectric (Oct 16, 2021)

I started as a construction laborer, taught myself basics of electricity with books, got hired on at small non union shops, acquired enough experience to go for a contractor's license, then found out the union was desperate for workers (dot com boom in San Francisco). I had a good interview and proof of experience. So, I moved to SF, was put to work right away, passed a written test, and became a full fledged member after one year. I would have preferred to apprentice, but I ended up better off by moving to where the work was. 

This is all to say that my bias is toward doing and learning the work, rather than hoping someone will put in a good word.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

2phaseS said:


> I told him one thing I like to show is my leadership qualities and I asked him how far he would let me go, he stated he would allow me to order parts for him and once in awhile he would let me deliver parts to his guys, but that’s it. No electrical basics, just tools and equipment kinda thing.


That has nothing to do with what I said. Also you should not be delivering any parts they unless you become a material handler . Good way to piss is guys off. He must not be thinking clearly


----------



## ZacharyBob (May 3, 2020)

2phaseS said:


> I apologize for the essay, if anyone is willing to give advice I would really appreciate it. I’m trying to get into the IBEW union local 58, Michigan. I had my interview with them in November and was not accepted. Previous to the interview I called every single contractor in their region, over 50, asking for a position in the warehouse or literally anything and they all couldn’t accommodate me at the time. I got my CPR, chauffeurs license, and OSHA certificate. I spoke with the head of NECA in my area before the interview as well asking what I could do to increase my chances. At the time of the interview I actually had an interview with one of the guys I spoke with and he asked if I had done any schooling or experience and I told him I did not. As I have no schooling or experience. Since then I’m joining an electrical school in January and I’m going to re apply in the 90 days. However my question is this. I recently called one of the union contractors and he offered me a position as a stock boy in his warehouse. Also I found another non union contractor that offered me a position as his “apprentice” and he would let me work on anything. I’m debating on which one I should take. The union guys pros are that I can tell the interview board I’m working for one of your contractors but the cons is I that I will only learn about equipment and tools of the trade. The non union guys pros is that I will learn all hands on when it comes to electrical and I’ll get to do that full job but his cons is that he isn’t connected to the union.
> 
> Now the interview board told me that I lacked experience and schooling, the schooling I figured out but with experience the only one that will give me that is the non union guy, but I just don’t know how big of a deal and how much weight it holds to tell the interview guys I work for a union contractor, because all I would be doing is working in his warehouse sweeping and organizing the shop. I realize I have to start at the bottom and have no issue with that but I wonder what job would help me the most?
> 
> ...


Alex I've only had a chance to read about half this thread before work, but immediately I had to chime in with the fact that I was called with a job offer before I got home from my first IBEW interview specifically because I had two years worth of non union work experience and school. Now less than a year later I'm in a van by myself taking on small commercial projects solo. Meanwhile some of my class mates (who have been union from the start) continue to run parts 40 hours a week, hoping for the opportunity to dig a trench so they feel "like an electrician". 

My point is just to let you know that non union may not be the best choice for you long term, but it doesn't mean it isn't the best place to start. I was worried I would feel inadequate compared to my peers who had exclusively union training, come to find out I can run circles around most of them both in class and in the field. So in short, don't put too much importance on union vs non union, your work ethic and study habits will both be larger factors in your success.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

2phaseS said:


> You are completely right, however thinking of making my own company is the same as me thinking of how I could have changed my past if I knew what I know now. *I’m not even an apprentice, and that’s the same thing my dad is telling me.*





joe-nwt said:


> Personally. I would jump all over the opportunity to jump right in on the tools and start learning.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

My 2 cents. If you want to do construction work, do it! Union or not. 

You will get better training in the union and you most likely will make more money than those not in the union. You can get stuck in any job doing the same thing over and over only to discover years later you only learned about 20% of what a super electrician would know.  

In construction, hitting 50 things start getting harder, physically. Your body pays a steeper price than if you were managing (assuming you exercise). 

If you are planning to stay in the North, I hope you like cold. Summers can be brutal too. 

You are thinking about life affecting decisions. Think about where you want to be when you are 50, 60, 70 etc. 

I very much enjoyed being a construction electrician. I made more money as a manager and even more money as a lone ranger electrical contractor. 

If you want to end up being self employed, I think starting with a small non union company will give you a more diverse exposure to different types of electrical work, just make sure they are not a resi only contractor. 

I wish you luck, you seem to be a go-getter so you probably won't need much.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

By now it's clear to me that his ONLY concern is the IBEW paycheck, if he was concerned with trade knowledge he would have been doing that long ago, on his own.

Willing to sweep floors for years and not learn a dam thing or get any experience about theory or trade application, just screams his goals.

Poor kid, doesn't have any idea what the politics are like in 58 even if he could get the door cracked open. Dad is trying to tell him, but he is way smarter than that....

I started studying and experimenting in grade school, taught the electronics portion of physics in 6th grade. Changed my first service fuse panel at 10 year old, still can't believe mom let me do it on my own, to this day.

I had a partner with a similar attitude 25 years ago, when I left him, he went and signed up for 58, just for the check and pension. He also learned about the politics the hard way, with his bad attitude and habits.
They wanted to get rid of him, so he always rode the bench, when he would take on some small side jobs for some income, they would turn him in, and threaten to give him the boot.

He asked me to give him some work years later. I offered some small jobs to do, he said he can't cause he would loose his pension over it. But the 58 guys do side jobs all the time. That is just one example of the politics.

So be careful of what you wish for, and start being honest with yourself. If it was really the trade knowledge you were after, you would already be doing it, and not here asking how long you should sweep floors, to get a sliver of a chance to maybe get that door cracked.

58 doesn't like dead beats any more than independents do, you might think of considering trying at a brokerage house instead.

Be honest with yourself and reevaluate your true goals and desires. 58 is no walk in the park, especially for no education, experience, or willpower to do it for yourself. Your best years are ticking by, as you ask us how long you should grovel, sweeping and procuring parts, none of that gives you any experience or knowledge towards the trade qualifications. Rant over.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

My opinion... say to hell with it, go to automation direct and start learning about plcs and controls. Find an industrial facility looking for electrical maintenance. You'll be working as much as you want and be able to write your own ticket anywhere in this country. Or go buy some kneepads ...


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 27, 2021)

Take the union shop job. You will learn many unsafe things working non union. As an apprentice, I spent many hours in the shop sorting materials from jobs. It is great to know what the material and tools are before you start. And a lineman is also a great job. Being a union member does not limit your earnings. You can switch jobs, move to overtime jobs, and travel the entire country. I have worked with several members of 58, all knowledgeable men. Take welding classes. It is part of the trade as we do our own welding, and good welders are in great demand in the electrical industry. Buy a 1/2" emt bender and some pipe, along with a book. Practice bending at home. I retired 3 years ago after over 40 years in the IBEW. Wages, retirement, and health care. Hard work, but a wonderful life. Good luck.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

I thought union sparkies weren't allowed to weld and had to call somebody to set up their ladders for them...


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

ibewjon said:


> Take the union shop job. You will learn many unsafe things working non union. As an apprentice, I spent many hours in the shop sorting materials from jobs. It is great to know what the material and tools are before you start. And a lineman is also a great job. Being a union member does not limit your earnings. You can switch jobs, move to overtime jobs, and travel the entire country. I have worked with several members of 58, all knowledgeable men. Take welding classes. It is part of the trade as we do our own welding, and good welders are in great demand in the electrical industry. Buy a 1/2" emt bender and some pipe, along with a book. Practice bending at home. I retired 3 years ago after over 40 years in the IBEW. Wages, retirement, and health care. Hard work, but a wonderful life. Good luck.


And he won’t learn or be told to do something dangerous as an IBEW brother, .


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 27, 2021)

mburtis said:


> I thought union sparkies weren't allowed to weld and had to call somebody to set up their ladders for them...


Stop thinking. You are taxing your brain cells.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

ibewjon said:


> Stop thinking. You are taxing your brain cells.


No I seriously have been told that in super unionized places electricians aren't allowed to touch anything not under their department. Including welders and ladders. Also your doing a great job of proving being union teaches you not to have a sense of humor.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

ibewjon said:


> Being a union member does not limit your earnings.


 Working by the hour limits your earnings.


----------



## GladMech (Sep 18, 2020)

Let me see if I can add some clarity to Joe's point as it relates to your actual goal/calling. Not the same details, but the same culture/politics.

I have a degree in Mechanical Engineering. I have been doing Industrial Controls for over 45 years. Sometimes as the only 'qualified' person in the building. But there were many jobs I couldn't even apply for because I was NOT an EE. I decided I needed at least some sort of certification, so I decided to get my Unrestricted Electrical License. I was not even allowed to apply because my 10 or 15 or 20 years of experience was not under "professional supervision" (somebody else with either an electrical license or a PE in electrical). Finally, I happened have a job in a company that had a Plant Engineer that was a PE. Between him and a PE I worked for 20 years earlier (who had actually worked for me a couple of times) - they signed off on my required three years of experience (out of 20!), I was allowed to apply, I aced the exam, and I got my Unrestricted Electrical License at *52 years old*. That License probably got me my current job. I am still a mechanical designer, but I do about 40% electrical, and I have outlasted 13 EEs over 15 years at this company.

Do you want to be a UNION MEMBER? Or do you want to be an ELECTRICIAN?


----------



## Duncan Mahjunkin (Dec 31, 2021)

2phaseS said:


> I apologize for the essay, if anyone is willing to give advice I would really appreciate it. I’m trying to get into the IBEW union local 58, Michigan. I had my interview with them in November and was not accepted. Previous to the interview I called every single contractor in their region, over 50, asking for a position in the warehouse or literally anything and they all couldn’t accommodate me at the time. I got my CPR, chauffeurs license, and OSHA certificate. I spoke with the head of NECA in my area before the interview as well asking what I could do to increase my chances. At the time of the interview I actually had an interview with one of the guys I spoke with and he asked if I had done any schooling or experience and I told him I did not. As I have no schooling or experience. Since then I’m joining an electrical school in January and I’m going to re apply in the 90 days. However my question is this. I recently called one of the union contractors and he offered me a position as a stock boy in his warehouse. Also I found another non union contractor that offered me a position as his “apprentice” and he would let me work on anything. I’m debating on which one I should take. The union guys pros are that I can tell the interview board I’m working for one of your contractors but the cons is I that I will only learn about equipment and tools of the trade. The non union guys pros is that I will learn all hands on when it comes to electrical and I’ll get to do that full job but his cons is that he isn’t connected to the union.
> 
> Now the interview board told me that I lacked experience and schooling, the schooling I figured out but with experience the only one that will give me that is the non union guy, but I just don’t know how big of a deal and how much weight it holds to tell the interview guys I work for a union contractor, because all I would be doing is working in his warehouse sweeping and organizing the shop. I realize I have to start at the bottom and have no issue with that but I wonder what job would help me the most?
> 
> ...





2phaseS said:


> I apologize for the essay, if anyone is willing to give advice I would really appreciate it. I’m trying to get into the IBEW union local 58, Michigan. I had my interview with them in November and was not accepted. Previous to the interview I called every single contractor in their region, over 50, asking for a position in the warehouse or literally anything and they all couldn’t accommodate me at the time. I got my CPR, chauffeurs license, and OSHA certificate. I spoke with the head of NECA in my area before the interview as well asking what I could do to increase my chances. At the time of the interview I actually had an interview with one of the guys I spoke with and he asked if I had done any schooling or experience and I told him I did not. As I have no schooling or experience. Since then I’m joining an electrical school in January and I’m going to re apply in the 90 days. However my question is this. I recently called one of the union contractors and he offered me a position as a stock boy in his warehouse. Also I found another non union contractor that offered me a position as his “apprentice” and he would let me work on anything. I’m debating on which one I should take. The union guys pros are that I can tell the interview board I’m working for one of your contractors but the cons is I that I will only learn about equipment and tools of the trade. The non union guys pros is that I will learn all hands on when it comes to electrical and I’ll get to do that full job but his cons is that he isn’t connected to the union.
> 
> Now the interview board told me that I lacked experience and schooling, the schooling I figured out but with experience the only one that will give me that is the non union guy, but I just don’t know how big of a deal and how much weight it holds to tell the interview guys I work for a union contractor, because all I would be doing is working in his warehouse sweeping and organizing the shop. I realize I have to start at the bottom and have no issue with that but I wonder what job would help me the most?
> 
> ...


You should come to West Michigan. When I came in 10 years ago it was a breeze through. Don't listen to the scabs. I've worked steady the whole time. Not Detroit scale, but hey, what ya gonna do? $33 and change on the check, paid insurance, and almost $15/hr going into retirement. Union is most definitely the way to go. Don't like the job? Drag and take another call. Nothing tying you down? Hit the road and make the big bucks. Nobody's gonna hand you ****. Gotta work for everything. That includes your education. Always be asking questions and ask if you can give it a try. Good luck kid. Hopefully we'll be brothers someday!


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Im union. I made over 100k this year. Make 46
A hour. Time and half after 8 for 4 hours then it goes to double. Then sat 1.5 for the first 8. Then on Sunday it’s all Double. I have health insurance for my whole family and get six weeks of vacation. 8 holidays paid Year Have 2 pensions as well. We have an income security fund where I can get an extra 250$ a week of unemployment if we get laid off for up to 26 weeks. Don’t be misinformed either union Electrians weld too. I can tig, stick, and mig weld more than a few times a year it’s my supports for my conduit why TF would I let someone else put them on for me. Any job is what you make it you can do whatever you want as long as you educate yourself at your FREE schooling that you actually get PAID to go to.


----------



## stephend587 (2 mo ago)

ZacharyBob said:


> Alex I've only had a chance to read about half this thread before work, but immediately I had to chime in with the fact that I was called with a job offer before I got home from my first IBEW interview specifically because I had two years worth of non union work experience and school. Now less than a year later I'm in a van by myself taking on small commercial projects solo. Meanwhile some of my class mates (who have been union from the start) continue to run parts 40 hours a week, hoping for the opportunity to dig a trench so they feel "like an electrician".
> 
> My point is just to let you know that non union may not be the best choice for you long term, but it doesn't mean it isn't the best place to start. I was worried I would feel inadequate compared to my peers who had exclusively union training, come to find out I can run circles around most of them both in class and in the field. So in short, don't put too much importance on union vs non union, your work ethic and study habits will both be larger factors in your success.


I am currently in a similar predicament where I’m contemplating even going to school which I’m enrolled in and starts Jan 5’23 but hearing you say this gives me hope..it’s hard to get a perspective from people who started in a Union try to tell you how non Union sucks and isn’t worth it. I like your near term long term perspective and after school it looks like schooling will help me during the interview … some say it doesn’t mean squat with IBEW but clearly I can


----------

